# Identifying an app



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a clock app I use, (pic attached) which simply says clock, not who makes it. I suspect Samsung though. I'm having problems with the alarm going off at the wrong time. This morning I set it for 10AM, and it went off at 8:30AM. I checked and there was no alarm setting for 8:30, not sure why it went off.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes it is from Samsung.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

How do you know that from the picture? It doesn't say what company makes it. I'd like to be able to know myself.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now you know. Google is your friend, if you know how to use it.
Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. Samsung Clock 7.0.83.0 
https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/samsu...samsung-clock/samsung-clock-7-0-83-0-release/


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Corday said:


> Now you know. Google is your friend, if you know how to use it.
> Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. Samsung Clock 7.0.83.0
> https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/samsu...samsung-clock/samsung-clock-7-0-83-0-release/


still a little confused. Yes, I suspected it was from Samsung and could google it to find out, but if I didn't know the company was involved at all, how would I found out, say it was non-Samsung and no description, like the above pic


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Dick Tracy didn't solve cases by what was only on the surface. I simply used Bing (best Search Engine for Tech ?s) and asked clock version 7.0.83.0. Voila.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

It should be on the list of apps which would indicate the origin as well.


----------

